# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Опрос: кто такой Бог?

## qwe

Как вы считаете, кто такой Бог? или Высшая сила, или Творец или что-то, во что вы верите.
Каковы его качества, свойства, особенности?

Налагает ли его наличие, по вашему, на человека какие-либо обязанности итп?
Вообще, что для вас лично означает его существование?
В каких вы с ним отношениях состоите?  :Wink: 

----------
Если же вы атеист, то почему, как вы считаете, нет никакого Бога? 
И какого именно нет? То есть, какой именно совокупности качеств, существовать не может по вашему мнению?

----------


## June

Выдуманное сверхъестественное существо, существующее только в сознании человека. Обладает теми свойствами, которыми человек его наделяет, т.е. у каждого он свой, особенный.

----------


## qwe

Мне трудно самой на такие вопросы ответить)), но попробую.

Сила, выходящая за рамки моего понимания, о которой я пока знаю, что это нечто совершенное и очень положительное, присутствующее одновременно и внутри и снаружи. Если повезет, можно заметить только следы ее проявления.
Не само ее наличие, а то, как устроен сотворенный мир, заставляет человека совершенствоваться.
Для меня это означает, что можно непосредственно к нему обращаться. Даже если это малодушие)) И, конечно поиски.

----------


## аутоагрессия

Бог-сила во мне,которая борится за жизнь и двигает вперед.Это мои предпочтения,идеалы и предубеждения.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Если же вы атеист, то почему, как вы считаете, нет никакого Бога?


 Методология, логика и наука вообще, считает что с крайне высокой долей вероятности его нет вот по этой причине:
http://lurkmore.to/%D0%91%D1%80%D0%B...B0%D0%BC%D0%B0
Один из самых фундаментальных принципов.
Есть и на вики, но там это хуже объясняется.

----------


## Dementiy

Бог есть дух, и поклоняющиеся Ему должны поклоняться в духе и истине. (Ин 4:24)

Подобно тому как в человеке есть сила, направляющая материю в нужном направлении (душа и, соответственно, тело + разум).
Так и во вселенной можно обнаружить наличие такой духовной силы (Бог).
В противном случае, довольно сложно объяснить наличие в мире весьма сложных систем (ведь энтропия не убывает).

Как тело имеет внутреннюю свободу, которая мешает нам стать счастливыми.
Так и хаос во Вселенной препятствует наступлению мировой гармонии.

И еще.
Если человеку удается обнаружить внутри себя нечто прекрасное (душу), то подобные вопросы больше не возникают.
Логическими построениями это все равно не объяснить.
Это просто надо "увидеть".

----------


## qwe

Хочется добавить песню  :Wink:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Логическими построениями это все равно не объяснить


 Конечно, всякие сказки и фантазии не описываются логическими построениями. Именно поэтому они и являются сказками и фантазиями.




> В противном случае, довольно сложно объяснить наличие в мире весьма сложных систем (ведь энтропия не убывает)


 Если вы плохо разбираетесь в науке, то не стоит пытаться её использовать и уж тем более делать выводы на что она способна или нет) Энтропия вполне себе убывает. Она не может убывать только в замкнутых системах, а в открытых отлично убывает. Мы относимся к открытой системе и у нас отлично убывает.

----------


## name

> Методология, логика и наука вообще, считает что с крайне высокой долей вероятности...


 Вот уж никогда не думал, что буду участвовать в таких холиварах...
Методология, как и логика, не занимается решением содержательных задач и поэтому ничего в этом духе не считает. "Науке вообще" этот вопрос в принципе иррелевантен, кроме отдельных анекдотических случаев, и никаких научных доказательств существования или не существования Бога нет и по всей видимости быть не может.

----------


## trypo

смерть даст ответы на все вопросы.
в жизни есть место лишь фантазиям и "научным фантазиям" (плюс и минус - воображаемы).

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Методология, как и логика, не занимается решением содержательных задач и поэтому ничего в этом духе не считает


 да, не занимается. но она может сказать как правильно, а как неправильно мыслить в решении задачи. И креационисты, с точки зрения методологии, подходят к решению вопроса неверно, в отличие от науки, с соответствующими результатами для обоих.




> никаких научных доказательств существования или не существования Бога нет и по всей видимости быть не может.


 Конечно нет. Поэтому я указал вероятности, а не говорил о доказательствах. Их, в отличие от доказательств, можно определить хотя бы качественно.




> В общем, теистам не помешало бы предоставить доказательства существования Бога, а уж потом, мы, атеисты, рассмотрим


 совершенно верно)

----------


## Nabat

Джеймс Ренди фееричен. 
А вот мое любимое:

----------


## qwe

Вклинюсь)
*Момент с 3:00* Про императивные обстоятельства.

----------


## name

> да, не занимается. но она может сказать как правильно, а как неправильно мыслить в решении задачи. И креационисты, с точки зрения методологии, подходят к решению вопроса неверно, в отличие от науки, с соответствующими результатами для обоих.


 А что за результаты, если не секрет? Если вас впечатляет то, что религия не решает научных задач или не завоевывает космос, то не удивляйтесь, это не ее профиль)
Ктстаи, ничего однозначно неверного в подходе креационистов нет, вам это известно.




> Конечно нет. Поэтому я указал вероятности, а не говорил о доказательствах. Их, в отличие от доказательств, можно определить хотя бы качественно.


 Количественно, вы хотели сказать? И какова же вероятность? 60 процентов или 70, может быть? Методологию расчет покажете?

Короче, не надо давить еще, быть может, неокрепшие умы этой своей софистской риторикой. "Вы нам предоставите, мы вам опровергнем..." Это лично дело каждого, и даже, если вы сами атеист, то все равно способны видеть, что _нормальная_ религия, во-первых, не противоречит научному знанию, а во-вторых, помогает людям нормально жить, следовательно, истинна как минимум в прагматической концепции истины.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Количественно, вы хотели сказать?


 У меня ощущение, что вы не задумались перед тем как ответить по всем пунктам. Нет, я сказал то, что хотел сказать: качественно, а не количественно. И именно поэтому ваш стёб о точных цифрах - мимо. Как и остальное.

----------


## name

> У меня ощущение, что вы не задумались перед тем как ответить по всем пунктам. Нет, я сказал то, что хотел сказать: качественно, а не количественно. И именно поэтому ваш стёб о точных цифрах - мимо. Как и остальное.


 У меня такое ощущение, что вы просто не нашлись, что ответить.
Олсо, вероятность определяется только количественно, если вы этого не знали.

----------


## Nabat

> Олсо, вероятность определяется только количественно, если вы этого не знали.


 Ай вонт ту привести цитату фром А.Эйнштейн: "Мир - понятие не количественное, а качественное".

----------


## qwe

Некоторые итоги:

- Пока бог личность, его можно высмеивать. Как только он становится силой, высмеять его уже не удастся. Дождь, ветер, сила гравитации - это не смешно. Хотя, можно высмеивать того, кто в эту силу верит, если мы ее еще приборами не измеряли.

- Бог не может быть материален по сути, иначе перестанет быть вечным, совершенным итп и чем-то Сверх этого мира. Хотя, логически, при необходимости, должен иметь возможность проявлять себя любым способом и на материальном уровне, иначе не будет всемогущим.

- Однозначно, идея бога у каждого своя. И мы сознательно, чаще всего, имеем дело именно с идями в умах или их опровержениями, отрицанием. 

Встает вопрос, а когда же и как мы имеем контакт с ним самим? Общеизвестно, что через молитву. В этом случае, мы всегда в роли просящего: каких-то вещей, событий, как минимум, внимания к себе) И, если мы что-то получим, в ответ на запрос, то это также будут какие-то вещи, события, мысли, чувства итд - но вещи доступные нашему восприятию.

Как, в таком случае узнать опытным путем, доступным среднестатистическому гражданину, что ОН есть? Если его не видно и бритвой Оккама его легко упразднить?  :Smile:  Если Его не видно, значит ли это, что он пустота? Нет, поскольку пустота не способна ничего инициировать. Предположим тогда, что мир и наше устройство значительно сложней, чем научно накопленные знания, и человек, его подсознание, торсионные поля, квантовые течения)) или еще какое-то неизвестное бог знает что, имеет свойства, которые делают возможным без нашего сознательного участия (непосредственного участия нашего сознания в процессе) или даже тела, иногда решать какие-нибудь проблемы неожиданным путем?

В таком случае органично образуется теория, что человек с древних времен, отчуждал невольно, по незнанию эту свою всемогущую часть, называл ее Богом и наделял какими-то качествами по аналогии с наблюдаемыми вещами в этом мире.

Пока на этом остановлюсь  :Smile:  Но мне интересно практическое применение.

----------


## Nabat

Меня почему-то не оставляет ощущение, что итоги бы были такими-же вне зависимости от того, в каком русле развернулась бы дискуссия.

----------


## qwe

> Меня почему-то не оставляет ощущение, что итоги бы были такими-же вне зависимости от того, в каком русле развернулась бы дискуссия.


 Не совсем))
Тема-то сложная.

----------


## Dementiy

Тема сложна потому, что у многих отсутствует необходимый опыт.
Кроме того, обсуждение имеет тенденцию скатываться в логические построения.
Но я уже говорил: наши слова и умозаключения слишком неуклюжи для того, чтобы говорить на эту тему.
Это все равно что пытаться объяснить интегральное исчисление на литературном языке, без таких понятий как предельный переход, непрерывность, множество вещественных чисел и т.п.

Разумеется, можно продолжать заниматься софистикой, но так вы ничего не добьетесь (не докажете и не опровергнете).
Вам нужен более подходящий способ передачи информации для получения ответов.

К сожалению, я не знаю как можно передавать эти знания.
Единственный "рабочий" способ: увидеть (понять, прочувствовать) их самому.
Для этого, в первую очередь, нужно научиться внимательно наблюдать за своим внутренним миром.

----------


## name

чувствую, стараниями наиболее ретивых и наименее компетентных атеистов эта тема выродится в итоге в перечисление верующих и не верующих ученых...

----------


## Nils

В моем понимании Бог это что то не познаваемое улавливаемое только на уровне чувств или что то типо того

----------


## qwe

Я вижу несколько направлений для исследования)

1. Разобраться с молитвами. Почему иногда получается, но не всегда. Или у кого-то да, а у кого-то нет) Какие условия нужно соблюдать, чтобы получалось?
2. Для атеистов - рассортировать источники, как знаний, так и мнений, по степени авторитетности и реальной ценности - по каким-то значимым категориям.


В других темах уже было.
Самые распространенные поводы верить во что-то:
- Собственное мнение на основании личного опыта, выводов.
- Логический путь.
- Вера большого количества окружающих.
- Одобрение официальной наукой.
- Одобрение лично значимыми авторитетами.


И вообще, определиться с понятием "Вера")
а то вдруг, верующие - это те, кого определенным образом ударили по голове)) см. пост выше

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Для атеистов - рассортировать источники, как знаний, так и мнений, по степени авторитетности и реальной ценности - по каким-то значимым категориям.


 Весь материализм науки основан исключительно на том, что концепция бога режется одним из основных принципов науки - бритвой Оккама и всё. Нет в причинах ни авторитетности, ни мнений и т.п.




> а то вдруг, верующие - это те, кого определенным образом ударили по голове)) см. пост выше


 Ритуалы появляются ещё у неадертальцев и верованиям, как понятию, не один десяток тысяч лет и распространено это по всей планете. Поэтому очевидно, что за этим стоит нечто физиологическое, некий наличествующий в НС механизм который им как минимум способствует, так как если предположить, что верования это не нечто физиологическое, а исключительно социо-культурный фактор без связи с физиологией, то пришлось бы допускать, что он возник везде и независимо. А вероятность этого крайне мала. Ведь верования есть у всех этносов и как феномен они никогда не исчезали, поэтому очевидно, что это заложено в самом человеке изначально, физиологически.

Вы смотрите на верование как на нечто уникальное, а это не так. В психике животных (исключая человека) куча механизмов, в том числе сложных - от голода до сострадания и любви. Верование во что-то сверхестественное у человека - один из них и в этом нет ничего такого. Обычный механизм. Вот тут есть немного об этом: http://stelazin.livejournal.com/101755.html

Все ваши механизмы, от голода и секса до любви, сознания и верования - всего лишь результат эволюции нервной системы и лично я не вижу ни одной причины почему это нужно вывести из-под неё. Поэтому и наблюдается то, о чём рассказывал Марков в видео. Есть области/механизмы в мозге, которые отвечают за память, за социализацию, чувства, рациональность и т.п., а есть, которые отвечают за верования. Всё логично.

----------


## qwe

*plaksivaya_tryapka*,  отвечу пока частично, за недостатком времени...




> Весь материализм науки основан исключительно на том, что концепция бога режется одним из основных принципов науки - бритвой Оккама и всё. Нет в причинах ни авторитетности, ни мнений и т.п.


 Бритва Оккама, если я правильно понимаю) это инструмент теоретика? На том этапе, пока мы еще не знаем где собака зарыта на самом деле, правильно? Наверное есть какие-то градации отбора: более вероятные версии, менее итп.
Практический подход подразумевает нахождение реальной причины.
Вот)




> материализм науки основан


 Был ли кто-то, кто сказал - "да будет материализм"?

Наука изучает доступное обычному человеческому восприятию напрямую (ну +приборы). Она в этом смысле двигается как бы снизу вверх. Накапливается база опыта. Выявляются принципы. Проверенные сведения в совокупности уже считается Знанием. После чего теоретизирование и поиски новых путей происходит в уже выясненных рамках или адекватно с ними соотносятся.
Правильно?
Именно эти принципы я предлагаю применить в этой теме, насколько это возможно) Это было бы честно.  :Smile: 

Путь сверху вниз (практический) - это:
"На меня снизошло озарение. Абсолютно новое стало частью старой реальности. Это надо как-то адаптировать к тому, что уже есть". "Не звал, не просил, не искал, не подозревал - само пришло". Подразумевает некоторое трансцендентное переживание, с которого все началось.




> Ритуалы появляются ещё у неадертальцев и верованиям, как понятию, не один десяток тысяч лет и распространено это по всей планете.


 Термины надо все уточнять:

Вера - в нашем случае, имеется ввиду конкретно вера в бога или некую предельно Высшую инстанцию. 
И как именно это в сущности, в действии, конкретно происходит. Ответ на вопрос "как это делается?"

Верования - это другое.

Знания - то, что мы знаем определенно, проверенные сведения - см. выше.

итп.


Еще, основные причины неверия, отрицания чего либо:
- Отсутствие личного опыта.
- Отсутствие точных знаний по поводу.
- Отсутствие веры у большого количества окружающих.
- Неодобрение лично значимыми авторитетами.
- Вещь выходит за рамки доступной для "обзора" видимой части мира и ее проявления выглядят абсурдно. 
- Недоверие к доступным источникам, отсутствие возможности проверить информацию.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Бритва Оккама, если я правильно понимаю) это инструмент теоретика? На том этапе, пока мы еще не знаем где собака зарыта на самом деле, правильно? Наверное есть какие-то градации отбора: более вероятные версии, менее итп.
> Практический подход подразумевает нахождение реальной причины.


 Это инструмент теоретика, подтверждённый практикой. Бритва оккама не говорит что правильно, а что нет, а говорит только о вероятностях - сильно снижает вероятность реальности концепции бога.




> Наука изучает доступное обычному человеческому восприятию напрямую (ну +приборы). Она в этом смысле двигается как бы снизу вверх. Накапливается база опыта. Выявляются принципы. Проверенные сведения в совокупности уже считается Знанием. После чего теоретизирование и поиски новых путей происходит в уже выясненных рамках или адекватно с ними соотносятся.
> Правильно?
> Именно эти принципы я предлагаю применить в этой теме, насколько это возможно) Это было бы честно. 
> 
> Путь сверху вниз (практический) - это:
> "На меня снизошло озарение. Абсолютно новое стало частью старой реальности. Это надо как-то адаптировать к тому, что уже есть". "Не звал, не просил, не искал, не подозревал - само пришло". Подразумевает некоторое трансцендентное переживание, с которого все началось.


 Про науку правильно, про пути - нет и вы неправильно определили практический путь. Не надо изобретать велосипед - пути давно уже классифицированы и т.п.

Пути познания в данном контексте делятся на три:
1. рационализм
2. эмпиризм (практический)
3. сенсуализм
Распишу.
Допустим, есть задача - узнать ест ли обезьяна бананы.
1. смотрим на состав банана, видим не длинные углеводы/сахара и т.п. и говорим, что будет, но в теории можем и ошибиться.
2. запираем обезьяну в клетку с бананами и смотрим будет ли жрать
3. интуитивно, на основе ощущений (sense - чувство), высказываем ни на чём не основанное мнение что будет или нет.

наука опирается на два пути - 1 и 2. первый всегда проверяют вторым. третий путь, как было многократно замечено, слишком недостоверный и часто лажает, поэтому его не используют. Описал это Рене Декарт ещё в 16 веке или в каком там...

вы взяли путь ""сверху вниз (практический)"" и назвали его практическим - это неверно. ваши рассуждения являются сенсуализмом и потому недостоверны. Собственно, вы прямым текстом там написали, что применяете сенсуализм:



> трансцендентное переживание


 Переживания, чувства, ощущения - это всё сенсуализм. Как показывает практика, ощущения людишек не являются хоть сколько-нить достоверными и определяющими.

Ваши термины "Снизу вверх" и "сверху вниз" тоже неправильно применены. Это тоже пути познания, и классифицируются они так: первое называется Индукция, второе - дедукция. Можете прочитать в википедии что они на самом деле означают.

----------


## qwe

*plaksivaya_tryapka*, вот, как самое интересное начинается, у меня времени нет)

по последнему:



> Переживания, чувства, ощущения - это всё сенсуализм. Как показывает практика, ощущения людишек не являются хоть сколько-нить достоверными и определяющими.
> 
> Ваши термины "Снизу вверх" и "сверху вниз" тоже неправильно применены. Это тоже пути познания, и классифицируются они так: первое называется Индукция, второе - дедукция. Можете прочитать в википедии что они на самом деле означают.


 Применены потому что имеют непосредственное отношение к вопросу)

Насколько я понимаю, личность пророка Мухаммеда в истории установлена, т.е. он не чистая легенда. На него, в свое время снизошло откровение значительно большее, чем он был готов.

То есть, он не изучил это из книг, не узнал от учителей, не высмотрел в окне и не придумал сам. Хотя подготовка и была, кажется)

_Сатори_ - в дзэнской традиции центральная и наивысшая цель религиозной практики, внезапное озарение.

В христианстве обычно говорят "Св.Дух снизошел".

----------


## name

По некоторым сообщениям выше может создаться впечатление, что натуралистический взгляд на религию и на мир исключает и будто бы даже опровергает теизм, с чем я позволю себе не согласиться. Прикладываю для примера статью по теме. В ней показывается, что ни теории эволюции, ни эволюционное понимание появления и развития религии не противоречат теизму или, во всяком случае, христианству.
http://www.brianauten.com/Apologetic...gStatement.pdf
Сорри, что английском. А вот целая подборка статей и интервью по обсуждаемой тематике на русском.
http://naedine.org/book/export/html/31
Это, конечно, не краткие, читающиеся за 10 секунд псевдосоциологические сентенции зиновьева или психологические инстинуации непсихолога савельева, зато всё излагается обстоятельно и интеллигентно.

----------


## qwe

> 


 Жаль, не успела записать фамилии, но, думаю, это легко найти.

Эксперимент с крысами, который доказал, что память событий не хранится в мозге)
Крыс учили выходить из лабиринта, потом удаляли участки мозга. Методично. Как в науке принято) Крысы теряли координацию, еле ползли или еще что нибудь, но выход из лабиринта находили.

Да, и с людьми тоже подобных было достаточно. Наблюдения за прооперированными итп

----------


## Unity

> Как вы считаете, кто такой Бог?


 Вымышленный персонаж, «городская легенда» — и не более того — всего лишь Слово — одно с многих прочих. Люди позабыли _подлинное_, ту живую истину, давшее начало семантическому символу.



> Каковы его качества, свойства, особенности?


 Все сущие (без исключения) качества принадлежат только лишь ему одному.



> Налагает ли его наличие, по вашему, на человека какие-либо обязанности итп?


 Есть, пить, спать, дышать, — остальное — выдумка людей, тщетная сансара…



> Вообще, что для вас лично означает его существование?


 «Наши» «существования» — взаимосвязаны/тождественны/равны.



> В каких вы с ним отношениях состоите?


 Все мы, к сожаленью, — на войне с самими собой — по этой причине ныне мы собрались Здесь — на Форуме, на Этой планете. Дисгармония человеческой «души» — первопричина нашего рождения…



> Однозначно, идея бога у каждого своя. И мы сознательно, чаще всего, имеем дело именно с идями в умах или их опровержениями, отрицанием.


 Ну а _сущность_ — одинакова у всех — та, лежащая _поглубже_ наших _представлений_ «…О материи», «…Душе», «…Смысле Человека в мире» — глубже разногласий нашего ума, без конца бродящим в лабиринте своих заблуждений, порождающих страдания.



> Разумеется, можно продолжать заниматься софистикой, но так вы ничего не добьетесь (не докажете и не опровергнете).
> Вам нужен более подходящий способ передачи информации для получения ответов.
> 
> К сожалению, я не знаю как можно передавать эти знания.
> Единственный "рабочий" способ: увидеть (понять, прочувствовать) их самому.
> Для этого, в первую очередь, нужно научиться внимательно наблюдать за своим внутренним миром.


 Совершенно верно: эгоистическому разуму присуще ни за что не доверять «внешней информации», потому единственно самоличный опыт «…Постижения собственной природы» может как-то изменить Таких, — ну а если нет, значит время оных не пришло; они выбирают продолжение своего кошмара, — своего и остальных, ненароком оказавшихся поблизости…
P.S. Это и печально, — и никак… помочь или помешать иным — мы не в состоянии… Наш «альтруизм» заканчивается там, где начинается эгоистический разум иного, зацикленный на идее «…О себе», на своих желаниях…
Все религии всех цивилизаций и веков говорили это.
Человек как он есть — болен. Каждый из нас, априори — попросту родившись в мире. Лекарство — рядом, на виду — но никто… не введёт его насильно.
Так и получается… Люди Разумные создали мир, в котором никогда не прекращается война, в котором люди покупают & продают друг друга; в котором существует политика, иерархия, проституция, власть; в котором существуют сироты; преступность, наркотики, алкоголизм, — ну и сотни прочих тропок к бегству от себя…
Глупые религии — словно бы вещают в пустоту…
Мудрые люди — корчатся в агонии, но не признают своего недуга… собственного отреченья от истока бытия…
Форум сему — первейший вещдок…

----------


## PhysX

Вполне возможно, что весь мир представляет из себя единый неделимый организм, живую целостную систему, где все взаимосвязано. Этот организм и есть бог. Грубо говоря природа (во вселенском масштабе) есть бог. В итоге такой "бог" слишком далек от привычного значения этого слова и от жизни каждого отдельно взятого человека ему ни горячо, ни холодно.
Из этого вытекает, что реальный бог не имеет практически ничего общего со скучающим бородатым дядькой в облаках, развлекающем себя вмешательством в жизнь людскую.

----------


## PhysX

> Методология, логика и наука вообще, считает что с крайне высокой долей вероятности его нет вот по этой причине:
> http://lurkmore.to/%D0%91%D1%80%D0%B...B0%D0%BC%D0%B0


 Я бы до кучи добавил:
http://lurkmo.re/Бог
http://lurkmo.re/Атеизм
http://lurkmo.re/Православие
http://lurkmo.re/Православiе
http://lurkmo.re/Пгм

Атеистов чтение должно изрядно развлечь. Верующих, увы, "_Министерство здравоохранения Луркмора предупреждает: вдумчивое чтение способно вызвать необратимые изменения коры головного мозга. Вас предупреждали._"  :Smile: 
Люблю я лурк  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> Лекарство — рядом, на виду — но никто… не введёт его насильно.


 Каково же оно?

----------


## Unity

Это Ответ на Вопрос, - "Кто медитирует; Кто же прозябает в горестном кругу сансары, в коем нет ни жизни, ни гибели"?

----------


## Traumerei

Подолью горючего к уже сказанному Unity, хотя тема много раз обыграна:

Дилемма «что есть сон, а что есть явь» встречается у Чжуан-цзы. Однажды ему приснилось, что он*— бабочка. Проснувшись, он не мог понять, кто же он*— Чжуан-цзы, которому приснилось, что он*— бабочка, или бабочка, которой снится, что она*— Чжуан-цзы. 

Это из Лавкрафта, аналогии имеются у де ла Барка и Пелевина  :Smile: 

Только поняла всю комичность ситуации с бритвой Оккама. Я-то и не подозревала, ЧТО вы тут обсуждаете данный научный инструмент. Впору воскликнуть, подобно Марии-Антуанетте :  «Простите меня, мсье, я не нарочно»  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> Подолью горючего к уже сказанному Unity, хотя тема много раз обыграна:
> 
> Дилемма «что есть сон, а что есть явь» встречается у Чжуан-цзы. Однажды ему приснилось, что он*— бабочка. Проснувшись, он не мог понять, кто же он*— Чжуан-цзы, которому приснилось, что он*— бабочка, или бабочка, которой снится, что она*— Чжуан-цзы.


 Боюсь, этот случай с бабочкой уже столько раз пересказан, что утратил изначальное значение) подозрение такое.

Хотя, дело даже не в этом. А, что толку говорить себе, что то, что я сейчас вижу, иллюзия, если я не имею возможности на опыте в этом убедиться. А уж тем более как-то на это влиять... До этих самых пор, по факту, для меня это иллюзией не является.




> Только поняла всю комичность ситуации с бритвой Оккама.


  :Big Grin:

----------


## trypo

> Это Ответ на Вопрос, - "Кто медитирует; Кто же прозябает в горестном кругу сансары, в коем нет ни жизни, ни гибели"?


 выражаться надо культурно и доходчиво , это вам ни фиг-вамы строить  :Smile: 
-ответ- полюбить себя искренне , безоговорочно.

----------


## neji

бог - абстракция, которую даже нет смысла обсуждать

----------


## Unity

> Боюсь, этот случай с бабочкой уже столько раз пересказан, что утратил изначальное значение) подозрение такое.
> 
> Хотя, дело даже не в этом. А, что толку говорить себе, что то, что я сейчас вижу, иллюзия, если я не имею возможности на опыте в этом убедиться. А уж тем более как-то на это влиять... До этих самых пор, по факту, для меня это иллюзией не является.


 Да, действительно — покамест homo sapiens — попросту заложник собственного разума — будут страдания, будет боль, напряженность, конфликт, заблужденья, неведенье… одним словом, ад — форум — сему иллюстрация.  



> выражаться надо культурно и доходчиво , это вам ни фиг-вамы строить 
> -ответ- полюбить себя искренне , безоговорочно.


 Боюсь, не существует «простого лекарства» от Этой проблемы — вопроса страданья в жизни индивида… Лечение — довольно-таки сложный процесс, долгий и мучительный… 
Это словно бы борьба с паразитом в собственном же теле… с паразитом эго, порождающим всю боль… Это сражение с роботом… с протезом собственного «я», забаррикадировавшегося в крепости собственных иллюзий… 
А для атаки обороняющихся — нужен пятикратный перевес… 



> бог - абстракция, которую даже нет смысла обсуждать


 Но что тогда имеет смысл? Без конца страдать, упиваясь собственным бессилием что-то в этом изменить? Это позиция _адняжни_ (инд. ‘невежды’), — это словно бы алкоголизм…

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Но что тогда имеет смысл?


 Жрать,  срать и  зарабатывать  деньги. 

По  теме:  бог  это  сперма,  Соник  доступно  объяснил.

----------


## Unity

Если бы все было так - на Земле не было б несчастных... Всех бы удовлетворяла участь биоробота, механично повторяющего ненавистный цикл...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Если бы все было так - на Земле не было б несчастных... Всех бы удовлетворяла участь биоробота, механично повторяющего ненавистный цикл...


 Ну  почему же - есть  вонючие  слабаки которые  не умеют  пробиваться в этой  жизни  поэтому начинают  обесценивать  её  ценности,  осквернять  её  святыни, называть  остальных  зомби,  роботами.
А смысл  всего  этого   - бесконечная тренировка.  Так устроено, так условлено.

Если кому-то  что-то не нравится, не устраивает, он  всегда может смыться в унитазе.

----------


## Unity

Тренировка чего? Собственного самолюбия, собственного эго, самоутверждающегося в кошмарах сансары? И Вы утверждаете, что не существует никакой альтернативы Этому?

----------


## brus-nika

А смысл сего опроса? Столкнуть лбами безбожников и верующих, или...?)
Если кто-то верит - верьте, не верит- не верьте. Смысл кому -то что-то доказывать? И доказательств все-равно  ни у кого нет  в подобных вопросах.
Есть также  похожие  темы, напр. -"почему самоубийство грех, не грех", "церковь и суицид"и т.д. В них что истина родится? Нифига. Истины вообще нет, ну  или для каждого она своя, в крайнем случае).

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Тренировка чего?


 Способности выживать, поддерживать имидж, увеличивать состояние. Помнится, в универе старуха  говорила, дескать, в древности, в древнем Риме,  если  сыновья за  энный  промежуток  времени не  увеличивали богатство, не развивали  имение унаследованное  от  отца..  что с ними делали..  не помню, давно это было.



> И Вы утверждаете, что не существует никакой альтернативы Этому?


 Ты бы для начала  внятно  объяснил что тебя не устраивает.

----------


## qwe

> А смысл сего опроса?


 Как минимум, просто опрос. Чтобы знать, что существует в умах, какие положения.
Программа максимум - навести порядок, если возможно, найти общее и отделить его от частного. Увидеть общую панораму... Иногда это бывает очень полезно)

----------


## qwe

> Способности выживать, поддерживать имидж, увеличивать состояние.


 Если мы просто тело, тогда да.
В остальных ситуациях многие задаются вопросами: "Зачем?" "Ради чего все это?" Потому что человеку свойственно испытывать внутреннее томление по чему-то неизвестному, недоступному и проч. Предчувствовать что-то, хотеть невозможного. Иметь воображение, в конце концов, способное подняться над едой-сном-и др.)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Если мы просто тело, тогда да.


 Мы просто тело. Но человеку свойственно высокомерие.  Если оно  сочетается с интеллектом -  хорошо,  но  в большинстве  случаев  это не так.  Отсюда и появляются всякие  сказки,  шаманы, духовные лидеры.

----------


## qwe

> Мы просто тело. Но человеку свойственно высокомерие.  Если оно  сочетается с интеллектом -  хорошо,  но  в большинстве  случаев  это не так.  Отсюда и появляются всякие  сказки,  шаманы, духовные лидеры.


 Может быть стоило бы сказать: я согласен быть просто телом. Ну, плюс немного психики)) Мне этого набора задач достаточно)

Я например не согласна, даже если бы это было так) категорически.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Хах.  Быть  просто телом мало  согласиться, быть просто телом надо  ещё  суметь.

Не думаю что кто-либо  здесь на   это  способен, я  в том числе. 

Только  я, пожалуй, единственный  кто не обманывает себя, не ударяется в секты, не  строит  воздушные замки. 

Я не пытаюсь оспаривать успешных людей. Они правы, а я слабак.

----------


## trypo

> Хах.  *Быть  просто телом мало  согласиться, быть просто телом надо  ещё  суметь.*
> Не думаю что кто-либо  здесь на   это  способен, я  в том числе. 
> Только  я, пожалуй, единственный  кто не обманывает себя, не ударяется в секты, не  строит  воздушные замки. 
> Я не пытаюсь оспаривать успешных людей. Они правы, а я слабак.


 выделенная фраза - отражает всю суть этой темы.
это твой бог , путь к которому точно такой же , как и у всех , кого ты пытаешься "вразумить".
*принять себя , как есть* 
если , ты просто тело - прими себя как просто тело .
это ровным счетом то же самое , что испытывают верующие в попытках обрести познание и понимание божественного.

разницы нет никакой.

----------


## Unity

> Ты бы для начала внятно объяснил что тебя не устраивает.


 С пустыми руками в мир мы пришли — с пустыми вернёмся; ничего _отсюда_ мы не унесём в могилу; в этом мире — просто «постояльцы» «номера», сотканного с бренной плоти; жизнь кратка и закончится быстрее, нежели нам кажется — ну а между тем — много ли скопили мудрости, странствуя в Этой пыли, в Этом сновидении, в странной Этой «Матрице», созданной незнамо чем/с неведомой целью?..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> выделенная фраза - отражает всю суть этой темы.
> это твой бог , путь к которому точно такой же , как и у всех , кого ты пытаешься "вразумить".
> принять себя , как есть 
> если , ты просто тело - прими себя как просто тело .
> это ровным счетом то же самое , что испытывают верующие в попытках обрести познание и понимание божественного.
> 
> разницы нет никакой.


 Угу.  Атеизм это вера.  Слышали. 

  Лысый  чешет  отсутствие волос.  





> С пустыми руками в мир мы пришли — с пустыми вернёмся; ничего отсюда мы не унесём в могилу; в этом мире — просто «постояльцы» «номера», сотканного с бренной плоти; жизнь кратка и закончится быстрее, нежели нам кажется — ну а между тем — много ли скопили мудрости, странствуя в Этой пыли, в Этом сновидении, в странной Этой «Матрице», созданной незнамо чем/с неведомой целью?..


 С какой же целью  она  создана!   Неужели в ней нет ничего  что могло бы потешить  наше  эго? Ну прямо  совсем ничегошеньки?!  

А  у тараканов ничего?  Неет, их можно  давить, они-то  сущестства низшие.  А для нас   что-то  должно  быть.  Почему?  Да потому что  это я!

----------


## qwe

> Угу.  Атеизм это вера.  Слышали.


 Конечно вера)) мы же не можем доказать, что Бога нет.
Мы не видим атомов глазами, но они существуют, как выяснилось.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Конечно вера)) мы же не можем доказать, что Бога нет.


 Это  и не требуется.  Нужно доказать  что  он есть.

----------


## Unity

*тихо так и грустно* Не было упрека/униженья или же нападки в тех словах.
Просто... кроме того, что уже известно и доступно... кроме того, кое принудительно для нас... должен быть какой-то смысл в всем нашем существовании.
Слишком наивным было б полагать, что человек - попросту животное с сложным поведением, смысл бытия которого - просто слепо выполнять алгоритм инстинктов...
*олицетворяя Вопрос сотен неудачников, неприкаянных на свете* В чем же этот пресловутый Смысл?..

----------


## qwe

> Это  и не требуется.  Нужно доказать  что  он есть.


 Для однозначности и определенности необходимо и то и другое)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Слишком наивным было б полагать, что человек - попросту животное с сложным поведением, смысл бытия которого - просто слепо выполнять алгоритм инстинктов...


 
Осознающий себя сознаёт себя же всецело обусловленным, порождённым, предопределённым, заданным, неизбежным, необходимым существом, "не имеющим Я", то есть не обладающим никакой "самостью", никакой "свободой воли" или просто "свободой".
Парадокс просветления и освобождения сознания в том и состоит, что в этот самый момент человек (сознание) приходит к мысли, что "не существует Я", "нет души" и, следовательно, нет и никакой "свободы Я". Ведь свобода есть принадлежность и свойство именно Я, личности.

Парадокс просветления в том, что для освобождения разума необходимо именно прийти к мысли о полном отказе, отречении, уничтожении, отрицании своего Я, и решительно отказаться от всех своих амбициозных претензий, предъявляемых миру, - отказаться от Я, от личной свободы, от представления о человеке как о некоем сверхсуществе в центре Вселенной (и тем более имеющем в себе некую бессмертную метафизическую субстанцию), - в общем, принимая свою полную детерминированность, приходится полностью отрицать весь прежний идеализм, разочаровываться в прежнем, идеализированном представлении о мире и человеке.

Это самоотрицание (прежнего и наличного Я), вкупе с мыслью о неизбежности смерти и о всех проблемах и страданиях жизни, вызывает ощущение "бессмысленности" существования.
"Кто я? Никто и ничто. Нет никакой личности и нет никакой её свободы. Мир механичен, как часы, и всё это ужасно скучно и не имеет ни малейшего оправдания и смысла", - с точки зрения разума!
Вот какие мысли приходят к человеку на пороге просветления и освобождения сознания. Парадокс?

Чтобы поистине освободиться, необходимо и впрямь стать настолько бесстрашным, решительным, что сможешь преодолеть себя самого, отказаться от своего Я и его свободы.
Свобода здесь видится именно как свобода от Я, отрицание прежнего Я - вместе со всеми его иллюзиями, страхами и комплексами. Это максимальная свобода разума - освобождение от всего существующего и несуществующего, - вплоть до освобождения от самого себя, отрицание своей последней точки-центра.


Парадокс просветления и освобождения разума в том, что для этого необходимо суметь полностью отказаться от своего Я, - и в этом отказе от Я отказаться именно от прежнего Я, от прежних своих заблуждений, от связанной с этими заблуждениями не-свободы.

А не-свобода - это и есть весь тот балласт иллюзий, который не позволял или не позволяет достичь просветления сознания.
Вот почему и утверждается, что просветление и освобождение разума есть мероприятие сугубо атеистическое, и совершенно непонятное и недоступное людям религиозным, замороченным иллюзиями. Двери просветления наглухо закрыты перед тем, кто верует в Господа, в личное бессмертие и прочие химеры о смысле жизни.

Зависимость (рабство) - бессознательность, иллюзорность мышления и мировоззрения.
Независимость (свобода) - и есть освобождение от бессознательности, от иллюзий, от религиозности.

И вот, просветлённый и свободный разум видит и принимает мир и себя так, как есть: со всей их детерминированностью материей, эволюцией, историей итп итд., - и со всем равнодушием и безответностью Вселенной на вопрос о смысле Её существования.
"Да, эволюция, да, обезьяна, да, бессмыслица!" - НО! - бессмыслица продолжается! - жизнь продолжается!

Ведь мы НИКУДА НЕ ИСЧЕЗЛИ из мира и из жизни! Мы всего лишь увидели мир и себя такими, какими мир и мы являемся НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ!
И в этом новом, незамутнённом взгляде на действительность мы избавились от прежних своих иллюзий - это и есть наше освобождение, СВОБОДА!
Свобода от лжи, заблуждений, навязанного прежними поколениями религиозного или идеологического бреда.

Свобода - умение жить в бессмысленном мире, ибо утрата иллюзий означает утрату веры в существование смысла жизни.
И здесь ВАЖНО ОТМЕТИТЬ: по аналогии с а-теизмом, -

ОТРИЦАНИЕ НАЛИЧИЯ СМЫСЛА ЖИЗНИ НЕ ЕСТЬ НЕКАЯ "ВЕРА В БЕССМЫСЛЕННОСТЬ".
Это просто утверждение о бессмысленности БЫТИЯ. Точно такое же, как и утверждение о несуществовании Бога. Полный аналог:
Ведь суть: Бог = Смысл жизни. Ни более, ни менее. Аксиома. 

Суть просветления и освобождения разума в том, чтобы научиться и суметь жить без Бога, без смысла, без религии, без иллюзии.
Это переход разума в состояние не-религиозного мировосприятия, то есть ко вполне материалистическому, объективному, рациональному, атеистическому мировоззрению.
Просветление - это атеизм.

----------


## trypo

> В чем же этот пресловутый Смысл?..


 посмотреть на мир с широко раскрытыми глазами и умереть.
от счастья.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

ФИЛОСОФИЯ СВОБОДЫ.

Разве мы говорим о свободе как о качестве, присущем 
любому живому существу, - например, птице или рыбе? 
Нет, мы говорим о свободе лишь исключительно в отношении
к человеку, личности. 
Отсюда ясно, что свобода связана с нашим разумом, с мышлением.

Животное существует бессознательно, инстинктивно, рефлекторно, - 
механически, детерминированно, всецело обусловленно;
и рассуждать о свободе животного - нелепо.

Свободой мы называем возможность разумного существа
становиться самостоятельным, автономным, независимым от инстинктов,
от природной заданности и предопределённости. 

Эта возможность самостоятельности всецело связана с разумом, 
с познанием необходимости, - как законов окружающего мира, 
так и с познанием внутреннего мира самого человека, то есть всего,
что только имеет отношение к сознательности или бессознательному.

Максимум самопознания, рефлексии, интроспекции - максимальное изучение
и понимание человеком себя самого, приводящее, в конце концов,
к полному освобождению от диктата инстинктов, от диктата всего природного
или навязанного извне, - именно это максимальное самопознание 
представляет собой и максимальную возможность стать
самостоятельным, независимым, свободным.

Свобода есть осознанная необходимость. 
Сознавая необходимость, предопределённость чего-либо,
разум может преодолеть эту необходимость.

Например, человек сознаёт, что жизнь на Земле и человечество на ней
возникли в результате ряда совершенно случайных событий, 
благодаря уникальнейшему совпадению тысяч благоприятных факторов и фактов.
Всё это происходило и происходит механично, неуклонно, 
без малейшего ведома и участия самого человека, то есть необходимо.

И во всей этой истории и эволюции Земли попросту
никогда не было и нет места никакой свободе, никакому выбору. 
Человек только вчера ещё был обезьяной, 
совершенно тупой и безмозглой, всецело инстинктивной.
Но сегодня он это знает, понимает.
Где же свобода? Что есть свобода?

А свобода и есть именно это осознание, понимание, независимость
от бессознательности и инстинктивности животного (в человеке).
Необходимость - это инстинкт и бессознательность.

Свобода - это разум и самосознавание.
Как и положено, ибо свободными мы называем только разумные, сознающие существа.

Это - основа. Говорить о свободе человека всегда следует
в неразрывной связи с мышлением, самопознанием.

Далее, - о свободе как о преодолении необходимости.
Наиболее полное познание необходимости, наподобие того, 
которое приведено чуть выше, вызывает у человека, 
впервые размышляющего столь широко "о мире и месте в нём человека", 
чувство механичности, полного автоматизма, запрограммированности существования, 
и человек считает такое положение вещей "бессмысленным",
и находит "бессмыслицу бытия" оскорбительной насмешкой Природы над разумом.

Ведь человек приходит к выводу о том, что
"никакой свободы-то и не было никогда, и нет и теперь!"
Человек - белка в колесе, винтик, нуль, ничто! 
От человека ничего в этом мире не зависит!
Его просто нет! Он не имеет своего смысла!

И если это максимальное самопознание принесло ощущение
полной предопределённости, детерминированности всей жизни, 
отрицающей всякую вообще свободу, то что говорить о тех людях,
которые и вовсе не решаются, боятся мыслить, 
отказываются от своего права мыслить и знать?
Им есть ещё чего бояться...

А в чём проблема? Угнетает ощущение механичности и бессмысленности жизни?

Теперь знай:

Свобода - в том, чтобы познать это чувство, смириться с ним, пережить его,
и - преодолеть! - в самом себе!
Свобода - это умение жить в бессмысленном мире!

Наиболее полное познание необходимости в философском, духовном смысле - 
это оценка существования как полностью лишённого какого бы то ни было смысла, 
и преодоление этой оценки, 
то есть умение жить бессмысленной жизнью в бессмысленном мире.

Это и есть наша максимальная свобода от природной предопределённости
и всего навязанного нам извне.

Принимая всё существующее как именно "бессмысленно" существующее, 
мы тем самым как раз и лишаем его любого "смысла", обесцениваем, 
делаем ничтожным, незначимым, не имеющим над нами никакой власти. 
И таким путём освобождаемся от любой предопределённости или внешнего влияния.

Это можно хорошо заметить на примере атеизма, 
то есть полного преодоления всякой религиозности.
Верующий человек несвободен, по определению. 
Атеист уже свободен от религиозных иллюзий.

Многие горе-мыслители протестуют против того, чтобы им "навязывали"
некие представления о свободе, об истине.
Классический пример - Николай Бердяев. Он готов был стреляться на дуэли,
но ни за что не принимал ни малейших подсказок и указаний!
А ведь глупейшая поза. Если тебе дело говорят, а ты в ответ 
только норовишь не соглашаться, свободу свою показывать...

Это ведь всё равно, что первоклашка начнёт во всём перечить учителю:
дескать, он сам всё знает, и нехрен его учить. Разве не глупо?

И при этом эти самые первоклашки, протестующие против всякой чужой
мысли, которая представляется им как "навязанная", как некий "диктат", -
вот эти самые свободолюбцы ВЫСТУПАЮТ В ЗАЩИТУ РЕЛИГИИ И БОГА!!!!
ПОНИМАЕТЕ ЛИ ВЫ ЭТОТ ФАКТ??????????????????????????
ИМ НАВЯЗАЛИ БОГА И РЕЛИГИЮ - И ЭТО НОРМАЛЬНО!!!! ДЛЯ НИХ!!!
НО ПОПРОБУЙ ВЫСТУПИТЬ ПРОТИВ БОГА И РЕЛИГИИ - 
ОНИ ТУТ ЖЕ ВОПЯТ О НЕКОЕМ НАСИЛИИ И НАРУШЕНИИ ИХ ПРАВ!!!
Вот подумай НАД ЭТИМ ФАКТОМ, - выводы весьма примечательные... 

Итак, свобода всецело связана с разумом, 
и обусловлена именно разумностью человека.
Свобода понимается и должна трактоваться именно как независимость,
автономность разумного существа от всякой природной или какой-то иной
заданности, предопределённости, нужды, потребности.

Свобода возникает и возможна только на высшей ступени разумности 
и самосознания, для вполне развитой и зрелой личности.

(Вообще-то это общее место у всех философов и психологов, -
именно честных... Кста, к слову... Доподлинные слова Виктора Франкла:
"Поиски смысла жизни - не невротический симптом, а проявление
интеллектуальной искренности и честности".
А честность здесь не в бегстве от бессмыслицы, а именно в том,
чтобы смириться с бессмыслицей, и затем - смирившишь,
тем самым победить её! 
Это - будущее всей философии и психологии. 
Инфа стопроцентная. Знаю точно. Именно и только через идею
бессмысленности бытия произойдут революционные изменения
в идеологии, в мировоззрении будущих поколений землян(((((((((((

----------


## Unity

> Осознающий себя сознаёт себя же всецело обусловленным, порождённым, предопределённым, заданным, неизбежным, необходимым существом, "не имеющим Я", то есть не обладающим никакой "самостью", никакой "свободой воли" или просто "свободой".
> Парадокс просветления и освобождения сознания в том и состоит, что в этот самый момент человек (сознание) приходит к мысли, что "не существует Я", "нет души" и, следовательно, нет и никакой "свободы Я". Ведь свобода есть принадлежность и свойство именно Я, личности.


 Вероятно, правильней сказать: сознание, очнувшееся ото вязкой паутины сновидений своего ума, в лабиринте коих прежде пролетела вся его «сознательная жизнь» (с неизменной болью и страданием в мириадах выражений/воплощений/оттенков/деталей и нюансов форм) — вольно _ото всякой мысли_ — в том числе и ото той, будто бы Слова являются средством «отраженья» Истины — любые слова: утверждающие или отрицающие. Реальность, — вне слов — в самом же сознании, порождающим любые слова, помыслы, образы, идеи… 
Сознанию попросту становится ясно: никои декларации и манифесты — никогда не пересекаются с реальностью, её не творят, не преобразуют. 
То же, что изменчиво — просто сновидение нашего ума — «инстинктивное» цеплянье к коему лишь единственно и служит почвою для боли и мучения, всякого волнения, горя и тревог — всего положительного вкупе с отрицательным — с любыми дуальностями, разницу которых может вывести наш ум. 
И это не значит, что «сознание» будет равнодушно созерцать мелодраму мира, — оно несвободно — ну и будет саботировать… и круговорот сансары, и мираж нирваны… 



> Парадокс просветления в том, что для освобождения разума необходимо именно прийти к мысли о полном отказе, отречении, уничтожении, отрицании своего Я, и решительно отказаться от всех своих амбициозных претензий, предъявляемых миру, - отказаться от Я, от личной свободы, от представления о человеке как о некоем сверхсуществе в центре Вселенной (и тем более имеющем в себе некую бессмертную метафизическую субстанцию), - в общем, принимая свою полную детерминированность, приходится полностью отрицать весь прежний идеализм, разочаровываться в прежнем, идеализированном представлении о мире и человеке.


  Мысль «…О чём-то», — это просто мысль — сотрясенье воздуха — и боле ничто. Мысль… одна из многих на дисплее разума — коих легион! Помыслы приходят, думы растворяются — и _ещё одна_, провозглашающая Эго «…Просветлённым буддой» — _это также всего только мысль_ — пшик, только лишь иллюзия — одна с массы остальных, беспрестанно порождающих дисторсию _подлинной природы бытия_… 
Истина — за порогом мыслей — в ясном сознании, что доступна каждому, априори и всегда. Человек в опасности — становится пробуждён. Экстремал в забавах. Солдат на войне. Всякому знакомо состояние чистого сознания — когда от восхищения какой-либо красотой «перехватывает дух», разум замолкает — даруя покой… и слова бессильны это описать.
Никаких идей, непосредственное восприятье «сути», никаких эмоций, никакого дискомфорта или же желаний. 
Но просветление — просто ещё одно слово — а опыт — презрен основной массой людей — что и порождает промахи, ошибки, боль, страшные иллюзии, кажущиеся столь реальными… 
Форум — отражение сего… 



> Это самоотрицание (прежнего и наличного Я), вкупе с мыслью о неизбежности смерти и о всех проблемах и страданиях жизни, вызывает ощущение "бессмысленности" существования.
> "Кто я? Никто и ничто. Нет никакой личности и нет никакой её свободы. Мир механичен, как часы, и всё это ужасно скучно и не имеет ни малейшего оправдания и смысла", - с точки зрения разума!
> Вот какие мысли приходят к человеку на пороге просветления и освобождения сознания. Парадокс?


 Разум не в силах привести «человека» к отключению разума. Осмысленность или напрасность бытия — попросту позиции нашего ума — словно положения некого переключателя на панели управленья некого устройства — и не более того. Разум может возомнить себя looser’ом, буддой, богом, дьяволом. Но это иллюзии, это всё ещё слова, виртуализации. Каждый человек только и является «комплектом» идентификаций, — с коих он и «состоит» — только с них единственно. Если у каждого из нас отнять имя, пол, возраст, профессию, веру, политические убеждения, хобби/предпочтения, вкусы/антипатии — _что_ останется от нас?
Чистое сознание — то, что оставляет смерть, с нас смывая грязь, что была накоплена во мытарствах «на Земле».
Просто состояние, — а не поток мыслей… 
Истинное состояние — всего, что лишь существует…

----------


## Unity

> Чтобы поистине освободиться, необходимо и впрямь стать настолько бесстрашным, решительным, что сможешь преодолеть себя самого, отказаться от своего Я и его свободы.
> Свобода здесь видится именно как свобода от Я, отрицание прежнего Я - вместе со всеми его иллюзиями, страхами и комплексами. Это максимальная свобода разума - освобождение от всего существующего и несуществующего, - вплоть до освобождения от самого себя, отрицание своей последней точки-центра.


 Да, в мире не существует ничего «своего», — в том числе «просветления», «омрачённости» и прочих «предметов», с коих и соткано всё наше «бытиё». 
И не «отрицание» (кое лишь позиция ума относительно чего-то), — по ту сторону от утверждений/неприятия… Чистая фиксация, просто восприятие безо привнесенья светофильтров нашего ума… 



> Парадокс просветления и освобождения разума в том, что для этого необходимо суметь полностью отказаться от своего Я, - и в этом отказе от Я отказаться именно от прежнего Я, от прежних своих заблуждений, от связанной с этими заблуждениями не-свободы.
> 
> А не-свобода - это и есть весь тот балласт иллюзий, который не позволял или не позволяет достичь просветления сознания.
> Вот почему и утверждается, что просветление и освобождение разума есть мероприятие сугубо атеистическое, и совершенно непонятное и недоступное людям религиозным, замороченным иллюзиями. Двери просветления наглухо закрыты перед тем, кто верует в Господа, в личное бессмертие и прочие химеры о смысле жизни.
> 
> Зависимость (рабство) - бессознательность, иллюзорность мышления и мировоззрения.
> Независимость (свобода) - и есть освобождение от бессознательности, от иллюзий, от религиозности.


 Религия и религиозность — попросту протез спящему сознанию. Разоблачёнными должны быть все наши фата-морганы. 



> И вот, просветлённый и свободный разум видит и принимает мир и себя так, как есть: со всей их детерминированностью материей, эволюцией, историей итп итд., - и со всем равнодушием и безответностью Вселенной на вопрос о смысле Её существования.
> "Да, эволюция, да, обезьяна, да, бессмыслица!" - НО! - бессмыслица продолжается! - жизнь продолжается!
> 
> Ведь мы НИКУДА НЕ ИСЧЕЗЛИ из мира и из жизни! Мы всего лишь увидели мир и себя такими, какими мир и мы являемся НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ!
> И в этом новом, незамутнённом взгляде на действительность мы избавились от прежних своих иллюзий - это и есть наше освобождение, СВОБОДА!
> Свобода от лжи, заблуждений, навязанного прежними поколениями религиозного или идеологического бреда.
> 
> Свобода - умение жить в бессмысленном мире, ибо утрата иллюзий означает утрату веры в существование смысла жизни.


 Совершенно верно, да: утрата _веры_ в «…Смысл жизни» _после_ заменяется… _подлинным переживаньем Жизни_, не нуждающимся в вере, в костылях ума. ^_^ 



> И здесь ВАЖНО ОТМЕТИТЬ: по аналогии с а-теизмом, -
> 
> ОТРИЦАНИЕ НАЛИЧИЯ СМЫСЛА ЖИЗНИ НЕ ЕСТЬ НЕКАЯ "ВЕРА В БЕССМЫСЛЕННОСТЬ".
> Это просто утверждение о бессмысленности БЫТИЯ. Точно такое же, как и утверждение о несуществовании Бога. Полный аналог:
> Ведь суть: Бог = Смысл жизни. Ни более, ни менее. Аксиома.


 Отрицание или утверждение — прежние же игры разума — коий на поверку — всё далек ото «пробуждения»… 
Само утверждение «небытия» чего-то подразумевает, что отрицаемый объект — всё же существует — пускай просто в виде _положительной идеи_ в разуме самого скептика… 
Чтобы что-то отрицать, — нужно это для начала создать — с разума, с материи… чтобы после «разрушать» силой своего столь рационального ума… ^_^ 



> Суть просветления и освобождения разума в том, чтобы научиться и суметь жить без Бога, без смысла, без религии, без иллюзии.
> Это переход разума в состояние не-религиозного мировосприятия, то есть ко вполне материалистическому, объективному, рациональному, атеистическому мировоззрению.
> Просветление - это атеизм.


 Изменение программ, двигающих разумом — далеко от «просветления». Любая манифестация любых сущих идей, — это уже омрачение… это новая тюрьма, в коей доведётся без конца сражаться с прочими, верующими в прямо противоположное…

----------


## Dementiy

> Истина — за порогом мыслей — в ясном сознании, что доступна каждому, априори и всегда. Человек в опасности — становится пробуждён. Экстремал в забавах. Солдат на войне. Всякому знакомо состояние чистого сознания — когда от восхищения какой-либо красотой «перехватывает дух», разум замолкает — даруя покой… и слова бессильны это описать.
> Никаких идей, непосредственное восприятье «сути», никаких эмоций, никакого дискомфорта или же желаний.


 *Unity*, как всегда, говорит непонятно, но в целом, верно.

В каком-то смысле, это иной способ познания.
Только его нельзя "впихнуть" в рамки рационализма или сенсуализма в их грубом понимании.
Ближе всего к этому то чувство, которое предвосхищает открытие (например, знаменитое восклицание Архимеда).
Эти мгновения редки, но все из-за того, что мы не придаем им значение.

Я считаю, что этот феномен можно изучать и развивать.
Но поскольку, анализировать/наблюдать его можно лишь через собственный опыт, ученые никак не могут создать такую науку (нет подходящего языка для облегченной передачи полученных знаний).

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Люди недалёкие понимают под свободой "способность быть кем угодно, делать всё что угодно - и всё это по собственному желанию". Свобода в таком инфантильном понимании - некая волшебная палочка, бесконечно раздвигающая границы реальности, возможности человека. Ясно, что такое понимание свободы - детский лепет. Такая свобода, поистине, не от мира сего, и она есть лишь плод воображения ребёнка. 

По-настоящему актуально выяснение такого понимания человеческой свободы, которое действительно применимо и к миру, и к самому человеку. Потому и ставится вопрос: что есть свобода? и нужна ли она человеку?

Все россказни о свободе как о "возможности неограниченных возможностей" рисуют свободу как недостижимый идеал, то есть описывают свободу как нечто невозможное, недостижимое. И здесь и делается вывод: свободы нет, и быть не может. И всякий, кто заявит о том, что он знает о свободе нечто большее, заявит, что свобода всё же есть, тут же подвергается остракизму, так как разрушает представление о недостижимости свободы.

Конечно, для некоторых горе-мыслителей удобно иметь свободу в качестве недоступного идеала, чтобы таким образом иметь возможность снова и снова к ней стремиться, искать её, не находить, снова нести всякую чушь на тему свободы - и так бесконечно.

Ещё такие недотёпы считают: на то и свобода, что это его личная свобода, и поэтому никто ему не указ, и вот как он, недотёпа, понимает свободу, такова она и есть, и пошли все нахрен. И недотёпа сам, лично желает открыть свободу, прийти к ней, и категорически не приемлет ни малейшей помощи, никаких подсказок или указаний.

Словно бы и впрямь: сколько людей - столько и мнений, - и столько же свобод и истин!
Нее, ребзя! Истина одна. Свобода - тоже одна. А весь ваш плюрализм и волюнтаризм держите при себе.

Вы готовы продолжать утверждать о том, что в свободу каждый из вас придёт когда-то своим собственным путём? И вы ведь теперь ещё не свободны?


Свобода именно в философском смысле, в предельном человеческом
понимании, необходимо подразумевает максимальное, как можно более
полное, абсолютное... ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЕ! Это именно освобождение
внутреннее, обретение духовной, психологической свободы-независимости.
Это освобождение от всякой зависимости и обусловленности ИЗВНЕ.
Это такое состояние, при котором человек максимально автономен
духовно, как бы самоопределяем и самоуправляем.
Это предельная, высшая ступень рефлексии, самопознания, самопостижения,
самосознания.
Это состояние максимальной освобождённости от всего внешнего необходимо подразумевает, и никак не может обойтись без -
во-первых, это предельный, безусловный атеизм; пока у тебя есть бог, никакой речи о внутренней, духовной свободе никак не может быть!
во-вторых,
свобода - полная утрата смысла жизни; этот пункт напрямую связан с первым,
просто другая, более широкая и общая его трактовка.
У Сартра читаем: "Я свободен: в моей жизни нет больше никакого смысла."
У Ницше: "Чем глубже мы всматриваемся в мир, тем более исчезает наша оценка его, -
надвигается бессмыслица!... Шкалой силы ума служит то, как долго мы можем выдержать жизнь в бессмысленном мире".
У Швейцера: "Невозможно придать миру такое значение, чтобы цели и задачи человека и человечества приобрели смысл".
У Достоевского: "Нет ничего обольстительнее для человека, чем свобода его совести, -
но нет ничего и более мучительного!"


Вообще ведь вопросы религиозной веры и смысла жизни суть
ОДИН И ТОТ ЖЕ ВОПРОС!
И одним же вопросом являются рассмотрение духовной свободы
и смысла жизни: СВОБОДА ВОЗМОЖНА ЛИШЬ ПРИ АТЕИСТИЧЕСКОМ МИРОВОЗЗРЕНИИ,
то есть лишь тогда, когда мыслитель вполне освободится от иллюзий, переболеет чувством, ощущением бессмыслицы и абсурдности бытия. Когда он встанет уже по ту сторону смысла и бессмыслицы, преодолеет их.

Итак, свобода! Готов ли ты ощутить, осознать свободу!?
Для этого придётся ведь пройти через атеизм, нигилизм, через
пустыню и вакуум бессмыслицы и самоотрицания!
Я - сделал это! Не бойся, смелее! Иди ко мне!
Здесь есть жизнь, и здесь можно жить!
Более того, всё будущее теперь зависит от этого шага!

Кстати, про Дарвина. Его слова:
"Конечным арбитром в сфере моральных споров является выживание".
Мораль: выход из нарастающего тупика, кризиса, в который всё более
погружается человечество, будет найден именно на этом пути.

Непременное наличие в жизни смысла - это некое априори нашего
человеческого чувства и хотения. И человеку чрезвычайно трудно,
а многим из нас и попросту никак невозможно представить себе,
будто бы вдруг этот самый смысл куда-то вдруг улетучится и испарится,
и человек в одночасье, оставшись "без смысла" и наедине с самим собой,
в эту вот самую минуту будет принуждён поверить в то, что теперь
жизнь совершенно бессмысленна.
В данном случае утрата смысла ощущается и оценивается именно как
личная убеждённость в бессмысленности существования.
Как-то смотрел по ТВ сюжет, снятый в лечебнице, где как раз
находились люди с суицидальным синдромом.
"Доктор, от чего ты меня хочешь вылечить? От жизни я и сам себя вылечу!"

Но мы, философы, которые сами для себя всегда являемся подопытными
животными и собственными экспериментами - мы разве можем позволить
себе быть столь трусливыми и малодушными, чтобы закрывать глаза
и отворачиваться от этих несчастных? Разве не должны и не обязаны мы
хотя бы на время оказаться на их месте, чтобы почувствовать то,
что чувствуют они? И, быть может, узнать кое-что новое о себе, о жизни?

Разве не очевидно, что именно за этими дверями находится путь и ключ
к разрешению всех наших сомнений, вопросов и споров?
Попробуйте, хотя бы как-нибудь понарошку, позволить себе утратить
веру в осмысленность существования и поверьте в его бессмыслицу!
Для философа это необходимый, очень важный опыт! Без этого он
и права-то не имеет называться философом! Ведь только здесь
философия и начинается! А прежнее словоблудство насчёт того,
какой должна быть истина, и насколько одетой она обязана представать
перед людьми - всё это и есть только словоблудие…

Собственно, читатель может догадаться, что пишущий эти заметки
никак не мог бы их записать, если бы не имел подобного опыта.
И он достаточно давно уже живёт как бы по ту сторону
смысла и бессмыслицы. Иначе говоря, придерживается того мнения,
что в жизни хоть и нет смысла, но и утверждать её бессмысленность
тоже глупо и... бессмысленно!

----------


## qwe

> Люди недалёкие понимают под свободой "способность быть кем угодно, делать всё что угодно - и всё это по собственному желанию". Свобода в таком инфантильном понимании - некая волшебная палочка, бесконечно раздвигающая границы реальности, возможности человека. Ясно, что такое понимание свободы - детский лепет. Такая свобода, поистине, не от мира сего, и она есть лишь плод воображения ребёнка.


 Узнаю себя с первых строк))

----------


## Nega

Конечно, существование высшего разума, человечество, на таком неразвитом уровне не докажет. Да и как? сухим научным языком?  Ну даже если логически рассуждать о первопричине всего нам умишка не хватит. Мы  не изучили даже нашу галактику, не говоря уже о вселенной ,что уж там говорить мы не знаем что у нас под ногами, а особенно что у нас самих в голове. И с этим багажом знаний мы пытаемся постичь истину Бога. Кстати сделали большую себе подлянку. Мы его очеловечили: "Это дед с бородой явно с садистскими наклонностями. он хочет что бы мы все страдали и постоянно кого-то посылает в ад и у него есть коллега по работе- сатана тот ещё извращенец над которым даже он сам бог не властен. Но бояться нужно и того и другого." Уж лучше быть атеистом чем верить в эту нелогичную чушь.

----------


## trypo

лучшее - враг хорошего  :Smile:  народная мудрость.

----------


## Dr0zd



----------


## shiko

Замечательно, что мы всё ещё можем "познать" то, что сочинили сами... слова, то бишь... типа этих "трёх весёлых букв".

----------


## shiko

Это хороший взгляд: "бог - сила, которая борется против суицида".

----------


## Rini

Для меня это выдумка, но всё равно необходимая (не мне, но другим). Кажется, по-другому это можно назвать фикцией? 
Если бы я верила в Бога, то считала бы, что это существо, пишущее книгу.

----------

